# Millennials Drive Me Crazy!!!



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

All right, some Millennials are okay. Great, normal people. Others though, not at all. A lot of them this week have either purposely misentered their start address so that I "don't know where they live". Okay, I can see that if you're paranoid. But to make that work, you actually have to be at the location you entered. When I show up at Fake Address and you call or text me poor directions to where you really are 3 blocks away, don't expect me to show up, because you're actually calling/texting me around 4 minutes into my waiting. Guess what happens at 5 minutes? CANCEL! And if you give me directions to your house from the fake address, you are still telling me where you live.

Or, they don't want to say where they're going. They get in and say, "Just drive." Nope. Just GTFO of my car. Address or GTFO, simple as that. It's for both of our safety. Maybe Yuri the Ukranian cab driver will do that for you, but that's not how this works. Or that's at least not how I work.

Lastly, the gaggle of young 20 something girls who pile in, I look at the address and am like, "Oh, you're going about a 1/4 of a mile." The invariable response is: We're wearing heels and don't want to walk. 

/rant. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> All right, some Millennials are okay. Great, normal people. Others though, not at all. A lot of them this week have either purposely misentered their start address so that I "don't know where they live". Okay, I can see that if you're paranoid. But to make that work, you actually have to be at the location you entered. When I show up at Fake Address and you call or text me poor directions to where you really are 3 blocks away, don't expect me to show up, because you're actually calling/texting me around 4 minutes into my waiting. Guess what happens at 5 minutes? CANCEL! And if you give me directions to your house from the fake address, you are still telling me where you live.
> 
> Or, they don't want to say where they're going. They get in and say, "Just drive." Nope. Just GTFO of my car. Address or GTFO, simple as that. It's for both of our safety. Maybe Yuri the Ukranian cab driver will do that for you, but that's not how this works. Or that's at least not how I work.
> 
> ...


That Uber minimum fare needs to be raised. They can walk to hail a cab in their heels, maybe even wait in the rain and pay him 3x to go 1/4 mile. That used to piss me off. Not to mention our time picking them up and usually waiting too.
One group of those gaggling *****es admitted they did it on purpose and weren't even wearing heels. They giggled about it the whole 2.5 block ride. It's abuse of the service and unless they can prove they have some type of disability, they should be reported and "removed from the platform".

It's even worse when 2 able bodied 20-something men do it. I would be flat-out embarrassed.

On another I was in a traffic back up in a baseball stadium/bar area and called to get their exact location. They were at a bar and admitted they were "only going to the iHop" (which is 3 blocks). I like how they think you're relieved that it's such a short trip and you can quickly get to the next fare. Well, it's taking me 15 minutes to get to you and it will take another 10 to take you that 3 blocks. I told them they could walk faster and hung up. I don't care if they're on crutches. If they're well enough to go to a bar, they can walk, stumble or hobble 3 blocks.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh My said:


> That Uber minimum fare needs to be raised. They can walk to hail a cab in their heels, maybe even wait in the rain and pay him 3x to go 1/4 mile. That used to piss me off. Not to mention our time picking them up and usually waiting too.
> One group of those gaggling *****es admitted they did it on purpose and weren't even wearing heels. They giggled about it the whole 2.5 block ride. It's abuse of the service and unless they can prove they have some type of disability, they should be reported and "removed from the platform".
> 
> It's even worse when 2 able bodied 20-something men do it. I would be flat-out embarrassed.
> ...


^^^
Yup... that IS abuse of the service, if not just plain abuse. 
These jerkoffs think that gas, wear and tear, and everything including your beating heart grows on trees?

IHop paragraph: UN fricken believable. 
Although they probably would have been cited for drunk in public, like... who cares? 
It would be a character building experience. 
You said and did the right thing. 
Those entitled little trollops.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Easy fix, rise min fare from $4 to $5 + SRF,
the $4 min fare they pay now, would now be $6 not $4,

As it is now, min fare of $4 includes the SRF,
Client pays $4, 
Driver gets $4 - $1 - 20% = $2.40
( yes uber is taking the $1 srf from the min fare) client only pay the $4 min fare, most clients don't even know their is a srf.

Rise min fare to $5 + SRF,
Client would pays $5 + $1 = $6
Driver would get $5 = 20% = $4,

Hay uber is this too much to ask for, will this break clients pockets?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you uber for taking these shitty and undesirable mellinials from us. TrashyK, what's your address so I can send you a plaque.

To all the self centered and disillusioned passengers who don't want us to know where they live. WE HATE YOU.

We want to quickly pick you up, get you there quicker, and if we could, eject you from the vehicle while in motion. The only reason we don't is because we have to do the fare transaction. Just wait until we get an uber like app. Hope you know how to roll with the flow.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> To all the self centered and disillusioned passengers who don't want us to know where they live. WE HATE YOU.


you forgot to tell the uber/lyft driver's that taxi driver get the passenger that don't want to be dropped off in front of:
Job, club, school and restaurants.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

It isn't these youngins but all those that work out and want us to pick them up so we can bring their stinky bodies one mile home. How about they include that one mile to actually continue working out and walk or jog home? ****ing morons.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> you forgot to tell the uber/lyft driver's that taxi driver get the passenger that don't want to be dropped off in front of:
> Job, club, school and restaurants.


Forgot about that. I've been noticing more and more young people when going to popular places they ask to be dropped about a block's distance away.

I wonder if they are embarrassed now to be seen in taxis?


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

I liked this post from the title already. Didn't need the details lol. You forgot to mention the "zilch" tip you 've received tho


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just this past weekend, I drove 3 over-entitled millenial bytches from a BYOB restaurant to their apartment a few miles away. After getting on the highway for about 15 miles away, one of them texts me that she left her purse in my car. I had to take a 50 cent toll just to give her the purse back. Of course, she didn't give a single cent for gratitude. Instead, she gets into my car WITHOUT requesting a lyft and asked to go meet up with her friends at the bar, who have abandoned her and gone first. Firstly, her friends suck. Secondly, over my dead body does she think she can get a free ride. Told her to GTFO. Dumb ass, upper-middle to upper class, white millenials whose daddies have probably spoiled them rotten are the WORST! Should have taken a couple dollars from her purse now that I think about it.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Forgot about that. I've been noticing more and more young people when going to popular places they ask to be dropped about a block's distance away.
> 
> I wonder if they are embarrassed now to be seen in taxis?


LOL. It's not as cool as being seen in a gypsy. Haha.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just this past weekend, I drove 3 over-entitled millenial bytches from a BYOB restaurant to their apartment a few miles away. After getting on the highway for about 15 miles away, one of them texts me that she left her purse in my car. I had to take a 50 cent toll just to give her the purse back. Of course, she didn't give a single cent for gratitude. Instead, she gets into my car WITHOUT requesting a lyft and asked to go meet up with her friends at the bar, who have abandoned her and gone first. Firstly, her friends suck. Secondly, over my dead body does she think she can get a free ride. Told her to GTFO. Dumb ass, upper-middle to upper class, white millenials whose daddies have probably spoiled them rotten are the WORST! Should have taken a couple dollars from her purse now that I think about it.


^^^
Why not just tell her to use the app from in your car?


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

There will always be enough creepy old white guys to provide driving services on the cheap. Use of automation in the service industry will continue to grow exponentially until service jobs, including hookers and drug dealers, will be fully automated. You will get your ******* from a realistic robot and buy your coke from a drug slinging R2D2 homie. Millennials benefit from the decreased pricing of services, and that will continue. One day the high tech, highly educated millennials will be automated out of jobs too. They will wish, then, that they had fought for a better than living wage for the creepy old white guys.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I received another request just a few seconds before giving back her purse. She never asked for a ride, she just opened the door and sat in the car while I was still outside without saying anything.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> I received another request just a few seconds before giving back her purse. She never asked for a ride, she just opened the door and sat in the car while I was still outside without saying anything.


Well, you know you owe her. Everyone else does so why not the lonely Uber driver at the bottom of her pecking order?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Well, you know you owe her. Everyone else does so why not the lonely Uber driver at the bottom of her pecking order?


^^^
Yup, yup, yup!
These arrogant, entitled, haughty, spoiled, sarcastic with always a putdown line, are real demanding, but when in need they sure do know how to play the damsel in distress. 
Yeah, right.... just sit there and look forlorn.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> There will always be enough creepy old white guys to provide driving services on the cheap.


Are all old white guys creepy?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, yup, yup!
> These arrogant, entitled, haughty, spoiled, sarcastic with always a putdown line, are real demanding, but when in need they sure do know how to play the damsel in distress.
> Yeah, right.... just sit there and look forlorn.


Two weeks ago, I had one of these young 20 something chicks not only have me pick her up in a spot far from her destination (too drunk to realize what address she was located) but then lies about not cancelling and she will give me a tip. Of course when I fall for it, she sneaks in a 5th person. At end of the ride, she stares at her phone and says, "I am going to give you a tip" which my reply is "you can't do it from the phone, only cash or square reader." I look in the back as the assholes were piling out and there she goes before I can say anything! 1 star her and then reported next morning she brought 5 pax with her. I waited until morning because her boyfriend was talking to her about getting another uber to his house later that night. Perfect, she will rate me (hopefully a 5 star which it looks like she did) before ordering another Uber ride. Her rating was already kind of low at 4.6 and I helped it get probably to 4.1 stars, she got charged the extra fee at 2.3x surge (only reason why I picked her and the "3" other passengers at the new spot, I ended up with 5 stars for the ride and ended with a good laugh as she thought she got one over on me with her scam but in reality, she was better off ordering Uber XL and letting me cancel as the surge went down to 1.5x! This is the second time this has happened since I no longer take 5 pax unless confrontation happens or I think I can get away with it on a huge surge. At least the last time it happened from a Millenneal didn't promise me a tip but surge was at 2.9x and of course I also turned it in as too many pax. That one cost her probably $40 extra......LOL!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Are all old white guys creepy?


Did I use the word "all?" Seems that was inserted by you. Answer your own question.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Here's another millenial story I just encountered. Drove to her pickup location which is about 18 minutes away from me. It was late at night, and I found out through the phone that her destination is a little past where my home would be, so it seemed perfect with the lack of dead miles.

Based on her destination and her voice, it seemed as though she was a college student. Anyway, her pickup point was just a street name with no number. Whatever, it was late at night and residential - figured it shouldn't be that hard to find me. Once I got to the location, I hit the arrive button and waited. 3 minutes passed so I called her a couple times but she didn't pick up. Then, I texted her which home number. Also, no response. After about 5 minutes of waiting, she finally called and said her phone died so she couldn't respond. Why would someone even request a ride even if their phone battery is that low? Makes no sense to me.

I then asked her "What number are you?" and she goes "Do you mean like a code"? In my head, I was thinking "Wow, this girl is stupid". Of course, I meant HOUSE number, dummy. She said she'd be out "in a sec", so I drove to her house which was only a couple houses down. Mind you, this is a really nice neighborhood with 3 car garage homes, and all looked to be less than 10 years old. Parents probably spoiled her rotten.

I waited another 5 minutes, which is a lot longer than just "a sec". Stupid overly entitled girl thinks I'm her servant and will bend over backwards to wait for her? Even though her destination was sort of along the way back to my house, I didn't even care anymore. The principle of being taken advantage of like a lowly slave driver was too much. In the end, I sent her a text which read "This is ridiculous. I've been here for over 10 minutes. Canceling now. Good luck with a ride. Next time, be ready when your driver is here".

Hit the cancel button and collected my $5, which wasn't worth the 30+ minutes of driving plus 10 minutes of waiting. Still, canceling felt pretty liberating.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Forgot about that. I've been noticing more and more young people when going to popular places they ask to be dropped about a block's distance away.
> 
> I wonder if they are embarrassed now to be seen in taxis?


There was one server I was taking to work mid-afternoon. I knew where she was going, The SoHo House. It's some members only type restaurant for hipsters. "Oh, the place with the black awnings?", I said. Yeah. Silence for quite a while then the tip subject came up and she was blabbing about how she came from St. Louis to Chicago for this job (obviously it's a quite lucrative gig). Of course she had no intention of tipping me and near arrival she directs me to another business with a single black awning. Uh, no, you work at SoHo House *****, you told me so. I didn't forget either. No tip of course and I saw her walk through the alley to the other street. Was hoping she got mugged.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

At least if you're a student, I can sort of understand why you don't tip. Most college kids are broke and I've been there at one point also. If you're making decent money and have a respectable career job, there's absolutely no reason not to. Since when did people become so cheap?


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> All right, some Millennials are okay. Great, normal people. Others though, not at all. A lot of them this week have either purposely misentered their start address so that I "don't know where they live". Okay, I can see that if you're paranoid. But to make that work, you actually have to be at the location you entered. When I show up at Fake Address and you call or text me poor directions to where you really are 3 blocks away, don't expect me to show up, because you're actually calling/texting me around 4 minutes into my waiting. Guess what happens at 5 minutes? CANCEL! And if you give me directions to your house from the fake address, you are still telling me where you live.
> 
> Or, they don't want to say where they're going. They get in and say, "Just drive." Nope. Just GTFO of my car. Address or GTFO, simple as that. It's for both of our safety. Maybe Yuri the Ukranian cab driver will do that for you, but that's not how this works. Or that's at least not how I work.
> 
> ...


Never tip. Always rude. Lazy and spoiled. Low ratings when you tell them "no you can't (eat, drink, smoke, get into the car with barefeet, etc.).


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

AshyLarry81 said:


> At least if you're a student, I can sort of understand why you don't tip. Most college kids are broke and I've been there at one point also. If you're making decent money and have a respectable career job, there's absolutely no reason not to. Since when did people become so cheap?


They seem to have enough $$$ to hit bars and restaurants numerous times per week that I couldn't afford as an Uber driver. They just think you're another "student discount" on wheels. Most of these "poor" students in Chicago are actually filthy rich.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> They seem to have enough $$$ to hit bars and restaurants numerous times per week that I couldn't afford as an Uber driver. They just think you're another "student discount" on wheels. Most of these "poor" students in Chicago are actually filthy rich.


Agreed. I drive them to nice restaurants and bars. They have designer clothes and new phones. If their parents can afford the $50,000 tuition, they are not broke students.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

OCBob said:


> It isn't these youngins but all those that work out and want us to pick them up so we can bring their stinky bodies one mile home. How about they include that one mile to actually continue working out and walk or jog home? ****ing morons.


My slightly <1 mile WALK home from the gym was my "cool down" after a rigorous work-out. These youngins will be dead of obesity and blood clots before 50.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just this past weekend, I drove 3 over-entitled millenial bytches from a BYOB restaurant to their apartment a few miles away. After getting on the highway for about 15 miles away, one of them texts me that she left her purse in my car. I had to take a 50 cent toll just to give her the purse back. Of course, she didn't give a single cent for gratitude. Instead, she gets into my car WITHOUT requesting a lyft and asked to go meet up with her friends at the bar, who have abandoned her and gone first. Firstly, her friends suck. Secondly, over my dead body does she think she can get a free ride. Told her to GTFO. Dumb ass, upper-middle to upper class, white millenials whose daddies have probably spoiled them rotten are the WORST! Should have taken a couple dollars from her purse now that I think about it.


Although I like your post, black people never, ever, ever tip and will 120% of the time find something to complain about to justify their cheapness and sleep well.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Forgot about that. I've been noticing more and more young people when going to popular places they ask to be dropped about a block's distance away.
> 
> I wonder if they are embarrassed now to be seen in taxis?


I've been getting that too. This kid wanted to go to the Skybar last week. A very duchbag place where everyone likes to dress up and act like something they're not. Well, he wants me to drop him off about a block before getting there.

The word is out that UberX is for cheapskates. If image is important to you then them ditching a block ahead of time makes sense.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JLA said:


> I've been getting that too. This kid wanted to go to the Skybar last week. A very duchbag place where everyone likes to dress up and act like something they're not. Well, he wants me to drop him off about a block before getting there.
> 
> The word is out that UberX is for cheapskates. If image is important to you then them ditching a block ahead of time makes sense.


I would be embarrased being dropped off at some of these places in an UberX car. And mine was a newer one with leather.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Although I like your post, black people never, ever, ever tip and will 120% of the time find something to complain about to justify their cheapness and sleep well.


It's the same thing here, except replace black people with Indian immigrants. If I had to pick THEE worst demographic to pick up, it'd be them hands down. At least most black people are cool to talk to. Indians just sit there all quiet or on their phone and pretty much expect you to be their servant. Overentitled millennials come second to last in my book.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

AshyLarry81 said:


> It's the same thing here, except replace black people with Indian immigrants. If I had to pick THEE worst demographic to pick up, it'd be them hands down. At least most black people are cool to talk to. Indians just sit there all quiet or on their phone and pretty much expect you to be their servant. Overentitled millennials come second to last in my book.


*Reality Check,*

We are their servants, that's
not your buddy,
not your pal,
not your friend,
not your sister,
not your brother,
not your client, Yet i said it, thats not your client, thats passenger is uber's client, So s.t.f.u. and drive.

*We are bus drivers on a un-fixed route.*


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just this past weekend, I drove 3 over-entitled millenial bytches from a BYOB restaurant to their apartment a few miles away. After getting on the highway for about 15 miles away, one of them texts me that she left her purse in my car. I had to take a 50 cent toll just to give her the purse back. Of course, she didn't give a single cent for gratitude. Instead, she gets into my car WITHOUT requesting a lyft and asked to go meet up with her friends at the bar, who have abandoned her and gone first. Firstly, her friends suck. Secondly, over my dead body does she think she can get a free ride. Told her to GTFO. Dumb ass, upper-middle to upper class, white millenials whose daddies have probably spoiled them rotten are the WORST! Should have taken a couple dollars from her purse now that I think about it.


Never return anything. Dropp at police station, or if they contact you, tell them where and when they can come get it. You're busy working or done working. Don't trust their promises. Guy left keys in my car going to a Game. Calls me freaked out, and wanted me to bring them right away. He came to where i was after the game in a cab to get his keys.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

AshyLarry81 said:


> It's the same thing here, except replace black people with Indian immigrants. If I had to pick THEE worst demographic to pick up, it'd be them hands down. At least most black people are cool to talk to. Indians just sit there all quiet or on their phone and pretty much expect you to be their servant. Overentitled millennials come second to last in my book.


True. I sold real estate for years and Indians were the worst in that field. They mumble when they're angry or don't want to answer a question. I NEVER had to wait for an Indian with Uber though. I'll hand them that. One Indian lady and I shared our agreement with stupud Uber riders that don't know how to look for the car. She commented Uber should charge a "Stupid Fee" for the "I'm in the red pants" type of riders.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

AshyLarry81 said:


> It's the same thing here, except replace black people with Indian immigrants. If I had to pick THEE worst demographic to pick up, it'd be them hands down. At least most black people are cool to talk to. Indians just sit there all quiet or on their phone and pretty much expect you to be their servant. Overentitled millennials come second to last in my book.


Comedian Russell Peters (Canadian-Indian) jokes about how cheap Indians are. Most are pretty nice, but cheap.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> Comedian Russell Peters (Canadian-Indian) jokes about how cheap Indians are. Most are pretty nice, but cheap.


All Uberx drivers are cheap. At least the Indians are polite and quiet. A little funky, though.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Although I like your post, black people never, ever, ever tip and will 120% of the time find something to complain about to justify their cheapness and sleep well.












hahahha, but oh so right.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> hahahha, but oh so right.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh My said:


>


Haaaaaaaaahahaha "livin' large, tippin' small....that's how you live..."


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just this past weekend, I drove 3 over-entitled millenial bytches from a BYOB restaurant to their apartment a few miles away. After getting on the highway for about 15 miles away, one of them texts me that she left her purse in my car. I had to take a 50 cent toll just to give her the purse back. Of course, she didn't give a single cent for gratitude. Instead, she gets into my car WITHOUT requesting a lyft and asked to go meet up with her friends at the bar, who have abandoned her and gone first. Firstly, her friends suck. Secondly, over my dead body does she think she can get a free ride. Told her to GTFO. Dumb ass, upper-middle to upper class, white millenials whose daddies have probably spoiled them rotten are the WORST! Should have taken a couple dollars from her purse now that I think about it.


reply back that she can pick it up at the uber office.


----------



## Zonie (Aug 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Easy fix, rise min fare from $4 to $5 + SRF,
> the $4 min fare they pay now, would now be $6 not $4,
> 
> As it is now, min fare of $4 includes the SRF,
> ...


No, it's not. I'm a regular rider, and thinking of driving, That's why I am here reading all of this, but perhaps it is no longer worth it. The fares are too low. I'm guilty of a few minimum fares myself, but when you are getting a ride to pick up your car from the shop, and it is 112 degrees out there, Uber makes sense. I think the fares have gotten so low that the amount and quality of drivers has hit the bottom. A couple of bucks extra is no big deal. It's still HALF what a smelly cab costs.



OCBob said:


> Well, you know you owe her. Everyone else does so why not the lonely Uber driver at the bottom of her pecking order?


Doesn't everyone owe them soemthing? LOL



Oh My said:


> I would be embarrased being dropped off at some of these places in an UberX car. And mine was a newer one with leather.


Who the **** cares what kind of car. It's a hired ride already. Jeez...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> My slightly <1 mile WALK home from the gym was my "cool down" after a rigorous work-out. These youngins will be dead of obesity and blood clots before 50.


Here's hoping.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

> Who the **** cares what kind of car. It's a hired ride already. Jeez...


Uh, no, it's "the collar don't match the cuffs" kinda thing or "ghetto fabulous". That's why they wanna be dropped off a block away. And that tip you don't get? That's because they have to throw a $20 bill on the counter up front before a bartender even LOOKS at them in those places. It's also $500 to get into the lower level of a particular place in Chicago where I'm sure coke, music and Daddy's money flows easily for the "ladies". I remember about 6 months after I started Ubering it was catching on with more "established" middle-aged people (I'm sure their kids told them about it) and dropping them off at grand hotels for events, etc. "I" was embarrassed. They seemed to have dropped off the radar later and realized it was a mistake too. Maybe they moved on up to UberBlack or actually hired a real limo. Or took their own nice car, paid the valet and had 2 less drinks. They're also the type, like myself, though that don't accept an UberBlack TRUCK as arriving in style either. That's more for the younger and "hip hop" clientele.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup... that IS abuse of the service, if not just plain abuse.
> These jerkoffs think that gas, wear and tear, and everything including your beating heart grows on trees?
> 
> ...


You would never get cited for "public drunkenness", "public nuisance" or, shit, even drinking in public in Chicago unless you were walking around with a hunting rifle at the same time. It's very common to see someone buy a 6-pack at the 7-11 and sit on a parking block in their lot for hours with it not even in a bag. Or just freely walk down the street with a blunt. Keep in mind anti-loitering laws were deemed unconstitutional here and they're dealing with effects of that now. It's liberal utopia.

I found it curious that recently an alderman down in da hood was assaulted when he advised 2 transgenders to "disperse" from a corner. Do that in a "White" area and there would be lawsuits and "activists" all over the cops ass.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Zonie said:


> No, it's not. I'm a regular rider, and thinking of driving, That's why I am here reading all of this, but perhaps it is no longer worth it. The fares are too low. I'm guilty of a few minimum fares myself, but when you are getting a ride to pick up your car from the shop, and it is 112 degrees out there, Uber makes sense. I think the fares have gotten so low that the amount and quality of drivers has hit the bottom. A couple of bucks extra is no big deal. It's still HALF what a smelly cab costs.


There was one young lady that apologized up front for the short ride and said she was going on a job interview and didn't want to be sweaty because it was so hot out. That I understand but these 2 or 3 block trips should be a rare, not common. Her courtesy and comments kept her from being 2*d but she still could have tipped. Now the fat, lazy girl that made me wait 4.5 minutes blocking traffic, dropped a lazy pin to take her LESS than 2 blocks to pick up her car? She got a 1*. And that was with Lyft so she was blocked. I don't want her type of business.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> There was one young lady that apologized up front for the short ride and said she was going on a job interview and didn't want to be sweaty because it was so hot out. That I understand but these 2 or 3 block trips should be a rare, not common. Her courtesy and comments kept her from being 2*d but she still could have tipped. Now the fat, lazy girl that made me wait 4.5 minutes blocking traffic, dropped a lazy pin to take her LESS than 2 blocks to pick up her car? She got a 1*. And that was with Lyft so she was blocked. I don't want her type of business.


The way I look at it they are mostly lazy (I had one who just had knee surgery and couldn't walk far so there ARE reasons that are valid sometimes) but if it's going to be a minimum trip I'd rather it be 100 feet than 1.5 miles in traffic. Those are the WORST trips unless for a guarantee. Even if it's surging they're pretty useless. If it's minimum pay anyway I'd rather do the minimum work.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

There was this one college girl that I've driven twice already. First time, she said she couldn't tip cause she was really struggling financially and that she'd tip next time. OK fine, I thought to myself. Guess what? She didn't tip the second time either! On top of that, she was saving at least 3 or 4 bucks going by switching to Lyft from Uber. Screw that! But that's besides the point...

Anyway, I was having a conversation with her on the second ride and the things that were spewing out of her mouth were appalling. She was annoyed that she had to pay for half of her college tuition when her parents "have enough money" to pay for all 4 years of college. She was even talking about having a legal contract on her parents paying for her education and repaying them back afterwards.

Uhh, there's been millions of people who have taken out loans, never accepted ANY money from their parents, and worked hard to pay off their loans over time. This is called FINANCIAL RESPONSIBILITY - something she needs to look into. Where do these millenials get the idea that everything needs to be handed out to them on a silver platter? The more I drive these over-entitled, ungrateful people, the more cynical I become and think this world is going to shit.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/millennial-mania-video.94315/


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> All right, some Millennials are okay. Great, normal people. Others though, not at all. A lot of them this week have either purposely misentered their start address so that I "don't know where they live". Okay, I can see that if you're paranoid. But to make that work, you actually have to be at the location you entered. When I show up at Fake Address and you call or text me poor directions to where you really are 3 blocks away, don't expect me to show up, because you're actually calling/texting me around 4 minutes into my waiting. Guess what happens at 5 minutes? CANCEL! And if you give me directions to your house from the fake address, you are still telling me where you live.
> 
> Or, they don't want to say where they're going. They get in and say, "Just drive." Nope. Just GTFO of my car. Address or GTFO, simple as that. It's for both of our safety. Maybe Yuri the Ukranian cab driver will do that for you, but that's not how this works. Or that's at least not how I work.
> 
> ...


Life-changing money, isn't it?


----------

